# Fotos bearbeiten...



## goldi (10. Januar 2004)

An alle Mitglieder,

folgende Frage habe ich,ich arbeite mit NOF 7,wie kann ich denn in diesem Programm ein Bild bearbeiten damit nicht jedes Bild gleich aussieht.Zum Beispiel die Ecken abrunden usw./Oder geht es nur Corel Photo aber wie...?

Danke für Eure infos im vorraus..
Gruss
Goldi


----------



## MaRo (1. April 2004)

Hallo,

in NOF7 kannst Du keine Bilder bearbeiten.


Gruß

Matt


----------



## paby (13. Juni 2004)

in ein paar wochen kommt nof8 in deutsch - dann kannst du auch bilder bearbeiten...

farbbearbeitung oder web-optimierung sind sehr komfortabel - allerdings sind echte effekt wie rahmen oder fader nicht möglich...

ich arbeite auch mit corel pp - was genau magst du denn machen - nur die ecken abrunden? - das geht seltsamerweise mit corel draw...

falls du noch hilfe brauchst - poste nochmal - dann erklär ich es

have fun - paby


----------

